# REAL meaning of the Haynes instructions



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Instructions for shore based mechanics?

Haynes: Rotate anticlockwise.
Translation: Clamp with molegrips then beat repeatedly with hammer anticlockwise. You do know which way is anticlockwise, don't you? 

Haynes: Should remove easily.
Translation: Will be corroded into place ... clamp with adjustable spanner then beat repeatedly with a hammer. 

Haynes: This is a snug fit.
Translation: You will skin your knuckles! ... Clamp with adjustable spanner then beat repeatedly with hammer.

Haynes: This is a tight fit.
Translation: Not a hope in hell matey! ... Clamp with adjustable spanner then beat repeatedly with hammer. 

Haynes: As described in Chapter 7...
Translation: That'll teach you not to read through before you start, now you are looking at scary photos of the inside of a gearbox. 

Haynes: Pry...
Translation: Hammer a screwdriver into... 

Haynes: Undo...
Translation: Go buy a tin of WD40 (industrial size). 

Haynes: Ease ...
Translation: Apply superhuman strength to ... 

Haynes: Retain tiny spring...
Translation: "Crikey what was that, it nearly had my eye out"! 

Haynes: Press and rotate to remove bulb...
Translation: OK - that's the glass bit off, now fetch some good pliers to dig out the bayonet part and remaining glass shards. 

Haynes: Lightly...
Translation: Start off lightly and build up till the veins on your forehead are throbbing then re-check the manual because what you are doing now cannot be considered "lightly". 

Haynes: Weekly checks...
Translation: If it isn't broken don't fix it! 

Haynes: Routine maintenance...
Translation: If it isn't broken... it's about to be! 

Haynes: One spanner rating (simple).
Translation: Your Mum could do this... so how did you manage to botch it up? 

Haynes: Two spanner rating.
Translation: Now you may think that you can do this because two is a low, tiny, ikkle number... but you also thought that the wiring diagram was a map of the Tokyo underground (in fact that would have been more use to you). 

Haynes: Three spanner rating (intermediate).
Translation: Make sure you won't need your car for a couple of days and that your AA cover includes Home Start. 

Haynes: Four spanner rating.
Translation: You are seriously considering this aren't you, you pleb! 

Haynes: Five spanner rating (expert).
Translation: OK - but don't expect us to ride it afterwards!!! 
Translation #2: Don't ever carry your loved ones in it again and don't mention it to your insurance company.

Haynes: If not, you can fabricate your own special tool like this...
Translation: Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! 

Haynes: Compress...
Translation: Squeeze with all your might, jump up and down on, swear at, throw at the garage wall, then search for it in the dark corner of the garage whilst muttering "******" repeatedly under your breath. 

Haynes: Inspect...
Translation: Squint at really hard and pretend you know what you are looking at, then declare in a loud knowing voice to your wife "Yep, as I thought, it's going to need a new one"! 

Haynes: Carefully...
Translation: You are about to cut yourself! 

Haynes: Retaining nut...
Translation: Yes, that's it, that big spherical blob of rust. 

Haynes: Get an assistant...
Translation: Prepare to humiliate yourself in front of someone you know. 

Haynes: Refitting is the reverse sequence to removal.
Translation: But you swear in different places. 

Haynes: Prise away plastic locating pegs...
Translation: Snap off... 

Haynes: Using a suitable drift or pin-punch...
Translation: The biggest nail in your tool box isn't a suitable drift! 

Haynes: Everyday toolkit
Translation: Ensure you have an RAC Card & Mobile Phone 

Haynes: Apply moderate heat...
Translation: Placing your mouth near it and huffing isn't moderate heat. 
Translation #2: Heat up until glowing red, if it still doesn't come undone use a hacksaw. 

Haynes: Apply moderate heat...
Translation: Unless you have a blast furnace, don't bother. Clamp with adjustable spanner then beat repeatedly with hammer. 

Haynes: Index
Translation: List of all the things in the book bar the thing you want to do! 

Haynes: Remove oil filter using an oil filter chain spanner or length of bicycle chain.
Translation: Stick a screwdriver through it and beat handle repeatedly with a hammer. 

Haynes: Replace old gasket with a new one.
Translation: I know I've got a tube of Krazy Glue around here somewhere. 

Haynes: Grease well before refitting.
Translation: Spend an hour searching for your tub of grease before chancing upon a bottle of washing-up liquid. Wipe some congealed washing up liquid from the dispenser nozzle and use that since it's got a similar texture and will probably get you to Halfords to buy some Castrol grease. 

Haynes: See illustration for details
Translation: None of the illustrations notes will match the pictured exploded, numbered parts. The unit illustrated is from a previous or variant model. 
HAYNES GUIDE TO TOOLS OF THE TRADE
HAMMER: Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer is nowadays used as a kind of divining rod to locate expensive parts not far from the object we are trying to hit. 

ELECTRIC HAND DRILL: Normally used for spinning steel Pop rivets in their holes until you die of old age, but it also works great for drilling mounting holes just above the brake line that goes to the rear wheel. 

PLIERS: Used to round off bolt heads. 

HACKSAW: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle. It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes. 

MOLE-GRIPS/ADJUSTABLE spanner: Used to round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand. 

OXYACETELENE TORCH: Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your garage on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside a brake-drum you're trying to get the bearing race out of. 

WHITWORTH SOCKETS: Once used for working on older cars and motorcycles, they are now used mainly for impersonating that 9/16 or 1/2 socket you've been searching for for the last 15 minutes. 

DRILL PRESS: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, splattering it against that freshly painted part you were drying. 

WIRE WHEEL: Cleans rust off old bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprint whorls in about the time it takes you to say, "F...." 

HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK: Used for lowering car to the ground after you have installed your new front disk brake setup, trapping the jack handle firmly under the front wing. 

EIGHT-FOOT LONG DOUGLAS FIR 2X4: Used for levering a car upward off a hydraulic jack. 

TWEEZERS: A tool for removing wood splinters. 

PHONE: Tool for calling your neighbour to see if he has another hydraulic floor jack. 

SNAP-ON GASKET SCRAPER: Theoretically useful as a sandwich tool for spreading mayonnaise; used mainly for getting dog-doo off your boot. 

BOLT AND STUD EXTRACTOR: A tool that snaps off in bolt holes and is ten times harder than any known drill bit. 

TIMING LIGHT: A stroboscopic instrument for illuminating grease buildup. 

TWO-TON HYDRAULIC ENGINE HOIST: A handy tool for testing the tensile strength of ground straps and brake lines you may have forgotten to disconnect. 

CRAFTSMAN 1/2 x 16-INCH SCREWDRIVER: A large motor mount prying tool that inexplicably has an accurately machined screwdriver tip on the end without the handle. 

AVIATION METAL SNIPS: See hacksaw. 

INSPECTION LIGHT: The mechanic's own tanning booth. Sometimes called a drop light, it is a good source of vitamin D, "the sunshine vitamin," which is not otherwise found under cars at night. Health benefits aside, its main purpose is to consume 40-watt light bulbs at about the same rate as 105-mm howitzer shells during the Battle of the Bulge. More often dark than light, its name is somewhat misleading. 

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER: Normally used to stab the lids of old-style paper- and-tin oil cans and splash oil on your shirt; can also be used, as the name implies, to round off Phillips screw heads. 

AIR COMPRESSOR: A machine that takes energy produced in a fossil-fuel burning power plant 200 miles away and transforms it into compressed air that travels by hose to a pneumatic impact spanner that grips rusty bolts last tightened 30 years ago by someone in Dagenham, and rounds them off. 

PRY (CROW) BAR: A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 pence part. 

HOSE CUTTER: A tool used to cut hoses 1/2 inch too short. 

Well done you got to the end 

Ian(Thumb)


----------



## Long gone (Jun 20, 2009)

Go on then, I will.


LOL!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Landi, absolutely ruddy brilliant, laugh? the tears ran down my legs (Jester) Reminded me oh so well of many "happy" hours in Harland & Bluff machine shops (Smoke)


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't stop laughing(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)

What makes it so good/funny is, it's all dead accurate!


----------



## Winebuff (Jan 11, 2010)

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER: Normally used to stab the lids of old-style paper- and-tin oil cans and splash oil on your shirt; can also be used, as the name implies, to round off Phillips screw heads. 

Particularly wish to be associated with the above comment. As they say "I resemble that remark"


----------



## robpau12 (Apr 1, 2010)

I laugh so loud, that my wife came running into the room thinging I was having a "fit"I will look forward to your post, keep them coming.


----------



## Vital Sparks (Sep 19, 2007)

Yup, how fondly I remember the Haynes manual; for my 1971 VW Beetle. For any job more complicated than replacing a headlight bulb the first instruction was always "Remove the engine".

ALLEN KEY: A right angled hexagonal wrench available in a range of sizes with the smallest always missing or undersized so that they slip, rounding off any socket in which they are used while the largest are always oversized and never fit. Allegedly available in metric or imperial the correct procedure is to try out the likely candidates form either set to find which will fit the rusted blob which looks nothing like the nice photo in the manual.

Allen headed bolts must only be used in locations where insufficient clearance has been provided for the required key.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

circlip pliers ..........device for propelling ciclips into your sleeping cats ear
Nut splitter........... the worn out rachet that slips and belts your nuts
Ball race .............. Go ask a Tom cat
air wrench............ one that flies through the air after slipping and trapping your fingers.


----------

